# battling with insurance comp.



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i had the an ajuster from the other guys ins company look at my car. there giving me 10,00 for my car. i think its worth more . does anybody know how i can prove its worth more. an appraisle website, or anything like that. has anyone been through this before. i think the car is worth between 13 and 15000 and so does my body shop guy. any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

bobby326 said:


> i had the an ajuster from the other guys ins company look at my car. there giving me 10,00 for my car. i think its worth more . does anybody know how i can prove its worth more. an appraisle website, or anything like that. has anyone been through this before. i think the car is worth between 13 and 15000 and so does my body shop guy. any help would be very appreciated.


Here is a link to NADA, your price of 13,000 to 15,000 may be too low as well,

1967 Pontiac Tempest Lemans 2 Door Hardtop price report at NADAguides.com


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

you definitely have bargaining power because it is a liability claim. the adjuster gets paid to give you the least amount you will take. if it were me i would like for him to show me where he is getting his figure since you seem to have to prove that its too low.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

05GTO said:


> Here is a link to NADA, your price of 13,000 to 15,000 may be too low as well,
> 
> 1967 Pontiac Tempest Lemans 2 Door Hardtop price report at NADAguides.com


Used that site to check my 65, it was very generous, $24,$41,$67 but seems to have an error there listing 389/338 as a 3x2 engine. Should be 389/335 4Brl.? The correct one 389/360 3x2 is listed below.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

tell the adjuster to get screwed- have an attorney write a letter with the NADA value of your car- last thing ins wants is to litigate


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

crustysack said:


> tell the adjuster to get screwed- have an attorney write a letter with the NADA value of your car- last thing ins wants is to litigate


:agree money well spent


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

crustysack said:


> tell the adjuster to get screwed- have an attorney write a letter with the NADA value of your car- last thing ins wants is to litigate


And have the attorney include his fee on top of the value so you are reimbursed for your trouble...:cool


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

thank you 05gto. hopefully this will help my cause. ill let u know how it goes.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Here is a link to NADA, your price of 13,000 to 15,000 may be too low as well,
> 
> 1967 Pontiac Tempest Lemans 2 Door Hardtop price report at NADAguides.com


Wow, the 4 speed and tri-power use to add 10% each, now it's 15% and 25%!!


----------



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

As a former adjuster for a large ins. company, one of the great myth is that an attorney equals more money. Adjusters have to document how they arrive at the value, so I think providing info on your own such as those stated above will be helpful. There is a statue called the Unfair Claims Settlement Act, clearly states adjusters can not be compensated based on value of claims. You most likely have a guy who has never see a car like yours, educate him. Good luck


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

i will disagree with the above statement-( about the lawyer not the adjuster) an attorney will equal more money- I personally know of 2 people who were low balled by insurance and the second they hired a lawyer an had them write a letter about the true value of the car the insurance company called and said" oh we didnt realize this car was such and such heres your check" the insurance company knows they will have to pay lawyers fees and at $225-300 per hour that adds up quick. Insurance companies are in the business of making money the less they pay out the more they make.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Get a appraisal from a state licensed co. stating the value and description of the car . Did you not have insured through a antique / classic insurance co. ? Based on the value of the car ?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Just curious...... No agreed value on the car? Not titled as a classic or antique? I am assuming the car was titled as a daily driver? Through Grundy should my car lose its life there is an agreed value on it since its titled as an antique.

I know people who have antique cars titled as a daily driver, go through the yearly inspection routine. There is just so much that can go wrong with the value of the car to be driving a 40 some year old car daily hoping no one bones it. In this example this is a reason NOT to title a car that old as a daily driver.


I too disagree that getting a lawyer will not yield you more money. Don't mean to offend any Ins agents or adjusters however Insurance companies no matter if its car insurance claim or workers comp claims they will low ball you. MORE OFTEN than not they have to be forced to give a fair settlement. Being forced means employing someone who knows the law. Typically the average Joe doesn't and they have no idea they are getting hosed. Insurance companies take a gamble you will not employ a lawyer, it is an additional expense and not worth the claimants time and money so they just go with it. Then you have people who seek the advice of an attorney employ an attorney and go on the offensive. Those are the ones who get fairer judgments. I know this all too well. Anyone who has gone through a worker comp lawsuit knows exactly what I am talking about, or anyone who was injured through no fault of their own employed a lawyer to protect their rights and gain them or their family a fair or equatable judgment, a judgment that had they not employed an atty would have settled for crumbs instead of a fair piece of the pie. I could write a book on what I went through with an insurance company that battled me for 4 years offering me crumbs and made me out to be the villain until judgment day came. Had I not had legal council I would not have gotten a fair deal I would have been hosed like MANY who for whatever reason refuse to seek legal advice. Because of my determination and refusal to buckle I am in a very, very good even excellent position. A position had I just accepted the insurance company offer I would be struggling with for a very long time. So to say getting a lawyer involved won't equal more money that is plain B.S. I have pages and pages of depositions, and transcripts etc to prove that theory wrong. 

No matter if its auto insurance wrongful injury, or homeowners you get the low end unless you know enough or more importantly have the desire to go the extra distance. Insurance companies didn't earn their reputation by giving out fair settlements on their own. Loop holes are built into policies that work in the insurance company's favor. I am not saying every single instance you will get hosed there have been times I felt my insurance company treated me fair. My point is MANY won't unless they are forced to. The question is how will you know?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

allpawl66 said:


> Get a appraisal from a state licensed co. stating the value and description of the car . Did you not have insured through a antique / classic insurance co. ? Based on the value of the car ?


:agree


----------



## GroundHog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ask for a different adjuster with classic car experience. I had to do this for mine, the original offer was about $1000 or some crap. We told the insurance company there was no way that was accurate and after a little back and forth, they wound up sending another adjuster who specialized in classic cars and ended up getting us what the car was actually worth.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i do have classic ins. i have jc taylor but i only had it insured for 10k. i was going to up it cause in the last year i make alot of improvments like disc brakes total susp upgrades aluminum rad and other stuff to. his ins is offering me 10k but i think the car is worth at least 13k. it wasnt a mint car but it was very nice.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

bobby326 said:


> i do have classic ins. i have jc taylor but i only had it insured for 10k. i was going to up it cause in the last year i make alot of improvments like disc brakes total susp upgrades aluminum rad and other stuff to. his ins is offering me 10k but i think the car is worth at least 13k. it wasnt a mint car but it was very nice.


This may be your downfall, if the car was worth more, they can put it on you to upgrade the policy. As it only takes a phone call to the insurance company. Wish you luck.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the insurance that he paid for is secondary. the person that caused the accident is responsible.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

ha guys i just got off the fone with the ins comp and they said after i deniked there first offer they went back and did more research and recalculated the numbers. there new offer is 14685.13 and i get to keep the car. yay:willy


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

Jeez that's painful to look at. When I first bought my Goat back in 2000, I took it to an "auto appraiser". To make a long story short, I drove it down to a classic car dealership, met the guy, and he asked me "what do you want it appraised for". Not wanting to buck the system too badly, I told him $25,000 (I only paid $11,500), he filled out the paperwork and a $50 fee later I was on my way. My insurance company accepted it, and that's what it's worth to them.

I agree with some of the other posters. Threaten with a lawyer, though carefully calculate the costs if you do decide to seek representation. Insurance companies typically don't like to go to litigation, and as long as you're being reasonable in your asking price, they'll cave.

Good luck!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

bobby326 said:


> ha guys i just got off the fone with the ins comp and they said after i deniked there first offer they went back and did more research and recalculated the numbers. there new offer is 14685.13 and i get to keep the car. yay:willy


:cheers:cool


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

bobby326 said:


> ha guys i just got off the fone with the ins comp and they said after i deniked there first offer they went back and did more research and recalculated the numbers. there new offer is 14685.13 and i get to keep the car. yay:willy


:cheers arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Party at Bobby's house!! arty:


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

arty:yup party at my house. everybody grab a wrench and start stripping the car down. Ill supply the beer


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I went through the same thing, twice, before I wised up and got collector insurance on all my old cars. A guy backed into my '63 Bug, and the ins. only wanted to pay a small amount. My stand was "I just want the car returned to pre-accident condition. Your guy hit ME, and you need to make it right". They ran the costs, and the numbers went WAY up. Same thing with my '72 BMW motorcycle. I was hit, was told it was an "old bike", and offered peanuts. I said, ok, replace it with a like-condition bike just like it. They cut me a good check at that point. If you were to replace your car, that's the amount it should be. Cost of replacement with NO WORK DONE BY YOU. You didn't cause the wreck , and making it right is on the other guy. I have all my old cars now insured by a collector outfit, and they are insured to full replacement value.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bobby326 said:


> ha guys i just got off the fone with the ins comp and they said after i deniked there first offer they went back and did more research and recalculated the numbers. there new offer is 14685.13 and i get to keep the car. yay:willy


Happier ending!! :cheers


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

yes but how do you replace an original owner car? At best case if and when you find one your now the second owner!


----------

